
Wuhan scientists: What it’s like to be on lockdown - bookofjoe
https://www.nature.com/articles/d41586-020-00191-5
======
xgantan
As a Canadian, I'm currently visiting my family in Changsha, a city about 4
hours of a drive south of Wuhan. In the city, everyone is on edge. All public
places such as restaurants, gyms and night clubs are closed. And everyone on
the street wears a surgical or N95 mask. Not only Wuhan, but the entire
country is also on lockdown.

It sucks but the people and the government have aligned themselves together to
do whatever it takes to contain and control the coronavirus. Let's be strong
and have faith.

------
ycombonator
Approximately 58 million in lockdown, this is apocalyptic.

From South China Morning Post. Chaos in hospitals:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_continue=22&v=CfcIHUdOI8w...](https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_continue=22&v=CfcIHUdOI8w&feature=emb_title)

[https://www.zerohedge.com/political/56-million-chinese-
lockd...](https://www.zerohedge.com/political/56-million-chinese-lockdown-
virus-spreads-australia-malaysia)

~~~
dgellow
In case people don't want to click on a zerohedge article, here is the actual
source for the claim "China expands coronavirus outbreak lockdown to 56
million people", from Aljazeera:
[https://www.aljazeera.com/news/2020/01/china-expands-
coronav...](https://www.aljazeera.com/news/2020/01/china-expands-coronavirus-
outbreak-lockdown-fast-tracks-hospital-200124201635848.html)

~~~
ropiwqefjnpoa
I find ZeroHedge usually has links to the source articles and they are often
"mainstream".

~~~
SolaceQuantum
I don't mind that ZeroHedge as it often cites news that isn't picked up on
MSM. However, I have a massive concern about the bias in ZeroHedge. I remember
once reading an article in which the final lines are something bold and along
the lines of "remember they hate you and are coming for you" type rhetoric.
That was completely not cited. I find that extremely concerning.

Also, similarly, they at one point ran an article about a John Hopkins doctor
who is against gender affirmation treatment towards trans people. I googled
more about their papers and the like, only to find that the doctor only
published their work in religious-oriented research and has actually be
disavowed by several medical practitioners who specialize in trans medical
concerns. None of this was cited in the article.

This has overall made me quite leery of the validity of ZeroHedge on anything
but the links that ZeroHedge cites.

~~~
cdiddy2
Generally with zerohedge I mostly stick to the financial stuff, since that is
usually properly sourced, even if the site does have a bearish bias its still
usually good info. There are definitely some heavily biased political articles
though.

------
Merrill
The restrictions on travel in China will be an interesting experiment in how
much interurban travel is essential.

My take would be that with modern communications and IT infrastructure, there
is actually very little need for interurban travel not associated with the
movement of physical goods, i.e. not associated with truck drivers, rail
crews, barge crews, air freight pilots, and so forth. Most other travel can be
replaced by communications.

~~~
dougb5
While much business travel may be inessential, family visits for Lunar New
Year are surely essential for many people, so this is a tough time for such an
experiment. I was surprised to learn that there are normally 3 billion
passenger-journeys in China during the Lunar New Year period!
([https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chunyun](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chunyun)).

------
ggm
If you want less hyperbolic information i recommend
[https://promedmail.org/](https://promedmail.org/)

------
FooBarWidget
I have read that Wuhan hospitals are accepting supplies donations. Anyone
knows what supplies they need, how to buy them and how to donate?

~~~
fspeech
Here is the official channel:
[http://www.hubei.gov.cn/zhuanti/2020/gzxxgzbd/zxtb/202001/t2...](http://www.hubei.gov.cn/zhuanti/2020/gzxxgzbd/zxtb/202001/t20200126_2015047.shtml)

There are other calls for help directly from hospitals. Some private hospitals
may be in particularly bad shape. However shipping could be an issue if one
doesn't want to use official channels. The government page does say that you
could designate donees 定向捐赠.

~~~
jannes
Even though I don't understand a single word on that page, I immediately
recognised that they are using Bootstrap.

For whatever reason I didn't expect them to use a western design tool. It's
interesting how far Bootstrap is spreading into all corners of the world.

------
egberts1
I am old enough to remember the SARS breakout that began in Wuhan in 2004.
It’s happening again!

~~~
rfoo
You mean old enough to mis-remember the SARS breakout?

It began in Guangdong in late 2002.

------
nickgrosvenor
I actually think China’s done an admirable job containing this virus. I think
what they’ve done will probably work to stop the spread.

The most interesting part of this whole episode is the Orwellian efficiency
communist China can control their population at will.

~~~
fsh
Pretty much any country has some form of martial law. For example, the US very
quickly shut down one of their largest cities and all air travel in the
country on 9/11.

~~~
closeparen
The FAA already had discretionary authority over US airspace. Saying “no” to
everything all at once was unusual, but didn’t exercise any new power. Martial
law is more like “sudo” for the executive branch, letting it do what would not
otherwise be legal.

------
ycombonator
[https://www.inkstonenews.com/health/chinas-coronavirus-
outbr...](https://www.inkstonenews.com/health/chinas-coronavirus-outbreak-may-
be-linked-penchant-people-eat-wildlife/article/3047304)

------
draugadrotten
Dr. Eric Feigl-Ding (Harvard): " HOLY MOTHER OF GOD - the new coronavirus is a
3.8!!! How bad is that reproductive R0 value? It is thermonuclear pandemic
level bad - never seen an actual virality coefficient outside of Twitter in my
entire career. I’m not exaggerating..."

[https://threadreaderapp.com/thread/1220919589623803905.html](https://threadreaderapp.com/thread/1220919589623803905.html)

~~~
tempsy
Obscene level of fear mongering based on data that was later revised down. I
can’t believe he thought that thread was a good idea.

~~~
dilly_li
Where is the updated version?

~~~
dtolnay
Revised down to 2.6:

[https://threadreaderapp.com/thread/1221132573340061697.html](https://threadreaderapp.com/thread/1221132573340061697.html)

~~~
myth_drannon
Still very high.

~~~
akiselev
No, it's middling at best. Measles in a totally unvaccinated population (R0 =
12-18) is very high [1]. An R0 of 2.6 is a relative cakewalk.

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Basic_reproduction_number](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Basic_reproduction_number)

